# 1850 Sisters w/ IG Allies. C&C?



## Prourian (Dec 6, 2012)

HQ: Saint Celestine (115 pts)
1 Saint Celestine
Warlord
Troops: Battle Sister Squad (175 pts)
9 Battle Sister Squad, 175 pts 
Flamer x1
Meltagun x1
1 Sister Superior
1 Rhino 

Battle Sister Squad (175 pts)
9 Battle Sister Squad, 175 pts 
Flamer x1 
Meltagun x1
1 Sister Superior 
1 Rhino 

Battle Sister Squad (175 pts)
9 Battle Sister Squad, 175 pts 
Flamer x1
Meltagun x1
1 Sister Superior
1 Rhino

Aegis Defence Lines (195 pts)
4 Retributor Squad, 95 pts 
Heavy Bolter x4
1 Retributor Superior
Combi-Plasma x1
1 Aegis Defence Lines
1 Gun Emplacement (Quad-gun)

Heavy Support: Exorcist (270 pts)
1 Exorcist
Exorcist Missile Launcher
1 Exorcist
Exorcist Missile Launcher

Fast Attack: Dominion Squad (6#, 150 pts)
4 Dominion Squad
Meltagun x2
1 Dominion Superior 
Combi-Meltagun x1 
1 Repressor 
Pintle-mounted Heavy Flamer

*ALLIES*

Troops: Infantry Platoon (235 pts)
1 Infantry Platoon
4 Platoon Command Squad
Flamer x4
1 Commissar 
1 Platoon Commander
7 Infantry Squad 
Grenade Launcher x1
1 Heavy Weapons Team 
Lascannon
1 Sergeant
7 Infantry Squad
Grenade Launcher x1
1 Heavy Weapons Team 
Lascannon
1 Sergeant 

Fast Attack: Vendetta Gunship Squadron (130 pts)
1 Vendetta Gunship Squadron
1 Vendetta
Twin-linked Lascannon x3

Heavy Support: Manticore Rocket Launcher (160 pts)
1 Manticore Rocket Launcher
Storm Eagle Rockets
Heavy Flamer

HQ: Primaris Psyker (70 pts)
1 Primaris Psyker 

1850 exactly.


----------

